# Just One Question



## FoolOfATook (Jul 21, 2003)

If you had the chance to ask Professor Tolkien one question about anything, with the promise of a complete and honest reply, what would it be? To have him explain why he didn't just have the Eagles drop The Ring into Mount Doom? Why he changed his mind about having a main character named Bingo? What exactly the significance was of Gandalf saying that Saruman was wearing a ring when he betrayed him? To finally come clean and explain exactly what Bombadil is? Or even about a certain notorious Maia's wings (or lack thereof). Any one question- what would it be?


----------



## Beleg (Jul 21, 2003)

There are many questions that spring up to mind, and some of them are really important and have been debated on a great deal even though the whole problem would have been solved by either a firm opinion or an explict statement of the author. 
But the Question I'd choose for sentimental reasons would be, 

Why did you decide to abandon the Second Prophecy of Mandos?


----------



## Beorn (Jul 21, 2003)

Would you please answer as many questions as you can recall that are unanswered, such as but not limited to Do Balrogs have Wings, and What is Tom Bombadil, and What happened to the Ithryn Luin?

You can call it cheating. I call it being resourceful...


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 22, 2003)

*Assuming I could somehow ask him today...*

Maybe: "Do you have anything you would like to say to all of the people who read HoME or The Silmarillion?"

Really I'd just like to know what he thinks of the publication of those books, and if he has anything he wants to make known or say about any of it.

That or: Does Gildor Inglorion like to dance?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 22, 2003)

Hmmm, tough one....

~Are there really 2 Glorfindels?
~Where are the Ent wives?
~Were/Would you have written a whole lot more prequals and sequals to LOTR?
~(and of course that old plumb) What in the world is Mr Bombadil?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 22, 2003)

> Are there really 2 Glorfindels?



No both were one and the same. 



> Were/Would you have written a whole lot more prequals and sequals to LOTR?



The Appendix is a 'prequal' LoTR doesnt need a 'prequal. He did write a sequal but abandoned it, It was called the New Shadow. He said a sequal would be pointless and boring. 



> What in the world is Mr Bombadil



An enigma. Simple. 

I would ask him: Which elf was better in bed-Feanor or Fingolfin.

oh and What was Finduilas's bra size?


----------



## baragund (Jul 22, 2003)

I would ask Professor Tolkien if he ever thought the forces of The Shadow could ever peacefully coexist with the forces of Light.

Either that or what was his favorite brand of scotch.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 22, 2003)

You know that Gollum was really the hero, right?


----------



## baragund (Jul 22, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! Not that hero thing again!!!!!
*Runs away screaming hysterically.*


----------



## Eriol (Jul 23, 2003)

Who was right regarding Men's origins, Andreth or Finrod?

I guess he'd scold me for reading a work that was clearly not ready for publication .


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 23, 2003)

What's wrong with the hero thing again? I'd like to know how smart Tolkien actually was.  oh well. Let me see here. What else? How's about ---> I would toss all of my rants (especially my insane ideas about Gollum, Mel, Feanor, Eol, and Mim) at the guy, then ask which ones make any sense.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jul 24, 2003)

Hmmm...if I was to ask one question, I'd ask whether or not Balrogs had wings, just to settle it once and for all!


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 24, 2003)

I'd ask him:
What is Tom Bombadil.... I just have to. 

What is your opinion on Feanor?

What was the true fates of Men?


----------



## christopher (Jul 29, 2003)

I would ask him when Sauron lost his nose.
(since the Nazgul could smell Frodo all the way in Bree and Sauron couldn't smell him on the borders of his own land, where his powers were strongest, even though he had "directed his gaze elsewhere")


----------



## FrankSinatra (Aug 4, 2003)

I think some people on this site, would actually argue with Proff. Tolkien! And tell him he was wrong...


----------



## RosiePosie (Aug 14, 2003)

I think I'd ask him about Tom Bombadil, all his history, probably expecting him to make up one on the moment from all the background he must have swirling in his head about TB like about anything Arda-related.
Then I'd ask him to tell me which was his favourite character.
And then I'd ask him about Gollum. I don't think Gollum's the hero, I bet there are many threads about that and I read a couple of months ago on a movie magazine that in a hit-parade of the fifty top loved hero figures, the most voted in U.S.A. is Gollum. I understand where that comes from, I myself felt very deeply for him every time I read the book, and almost cried each time I watched TTT, but I think seeing him as the "hero" would cheapen his character. I think there's just so much to it that I wish I could hear the Professor's mind.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Sep 8, 2003)

I would have to agree whith Beleg because there are so many things I would like to ask him like TB and the entwives


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2003)

I'd ask him what was he really smoking in his pipe....  

Seriously, folks, I would ask him why the hell it took him so long to write anything & why he left so many writings partially finished or abandoned.





> Are there really 2 Glorfindels?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



Not this again......

And on what do you base this?

I say they aren't, but just had the same name.

It would seem to me if the Valar sent back the same Glorfindel that died in Gondolin to Middle Earth with the Istari, he would've done a whole lot more to fight Sauron than leading part of one battle against the Witch-King & 2 days of protection for the Ringbearer from the Black Riders.

He didn't even join the Dunedain & the Sons Of Elrond when they went south to help Aragorn in the War of the Ring......

The trouble arises in a duplicate name that JRR Tolkien himself NEVER published more than once - he only used the name 'Glorfindel' in The Lord Of The Rings.
For all we know, the Glorfindel in The Silmarillion may have ended up being Bingowe in the finished Silmarillion.......


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2003)

Bucky have you read or read threads about the Glorfindel essays in Peoples of Middle-earth? There is no indication he thought of changing Glorfindel of Gondolin's name. He even wrote about the possablitiy of Galdor the Noldo of Gondolin, found only in The Book of Lost Tales (written what... 50 or so years earlier?), being the same as Galdor of the Havens. Why he did not not think it best to just change the unpublished names I do not know, maybe someone else can guess? But the fact that he was still considering a character found only in Lost Tales, says a lot, though I am not sure what.

But because of this I doubt he would have canged Glorfindel of Gondolin's name, but any guesses at what he might have done are all equally valid I guess... we'll just never know. 

But Bingowe? It should be Vingwe - get it right next time!


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2003)

> Bucky have you read or read threads about the Glorfindel essays in Peoples of Middle-earth?



I'm just starting #10.

I plan on reading 11 & 12 too.

I founf BoLT to be too arcaic for me.

And, it's hard to take stuff that far back as 'gospel'.


----------



## Niirewen (Sep 9, 2003)

I would ask Tolkien: what is the fate of Men?


----------



## Link (Sep 9, 2003)

I'd ask him if hecould answer some questions I have about his works............






muahahahaha.........


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 9, 2003)

I would most definately want to ask him:

What happens in the end of ends.

We all know that evil is not wholey defeated come the 4th age.... If only there were an end to this endless fairy tale...


----------



## Estella Bolger (Sep 15, 2003)

What do you think happens to the characters who go to the Undying lands from the Fellowship.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd probably ask for further details on Eowyn's life story. 

Well...what did you expect?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone got any other answers!?

I think I keep my question the same after all these years.:*)

As for the balrog wing question - I'd leave it unanswered so everyone can just think whatever they want. As for me I have no preference and can no longer remember what I thought the first time I read it and prior to being tainted by arguements on both sides.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 4, 2010)

Is there anything else that he would have written if he had the time? HoME and all notwithstanding, was there an ultimate unfinished tale somewhere in his mind that was never written down?


----------



## Draugluin (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd ask about skin-changers. How do they change form, where are they (besides the Beornings), who's side are they on? I know he said they were men, but were they _pure _men? Or did they have something else (Maia of Yavanna or Orome, perhaps) mixed in? Perhaps they are the descendants of the animal equivalent to Ents?
Also, in a letter regarding Dagor Dagorath, he mentions an Ainu with close ties to Mandos entering Arda on the side of Morgoth. I'd like him to elaborate on that.


----------



## childoferu (Dec 10, 2010)

How do you feel about war?


----------



## M157 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Just three Questions*

I can't decide which one I'd ask:

How did Sauron call himself?

Who should have been the reason for the new shadow in the fourth age?

Where orc really once elves?


----------



## childoferu (Dec 15, 2010)

...................How did orcs _multiply? _ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 5, 2014)

I would ask where the stony door that Baldor the Happless's remains were clawing at lead to:



> *"...the bones of a mighty man. He had been clad in mail, and still his harness lay there whole; for the cavern's air was as dry as dust, and his hauberk was gilded. His belt was of gold and garnets, and rich with gold was the helm upon his bony head face downward on the floor. He had fallen near the far wall of the cave, as now could be seen, and before him stood a stony door closed fast: his finger-bones were still clawing at the cracks. A notched and broken sword lay by him, as if he had hewn at the rock in his last despair. Aragorn did not touch him, but after gazing silently for a while he rose and sighed. 'Hither shall the flowers of simbelmynë come never unto world's end,' he murmured. 'Nine mounds and seven there are now green with grass, and through all the long years he has lain at the door that he could not unlock. Whither does it lead? Why would he pass? None shall ever know!'"*


----------



## host of eldar (Sep 22, 2014)

i would ask him at the very first why he had chosen music for creation and forming of all things? why not.. say a big bang  just curious


----------



## Ásta (Feb 8, 2015)

How do you even choose? 

hmmmmmm......

Tell me everything you know?


----------



## Matthew Bailey01 (Apr 9, 2015)

1) In his published essay on Orcs, he said they breed by bodily procreation (sex), meaning that female orcs exist somewhere (Tolkien did NOT like this, but he refused to use the very device for procreation he pretty much tripped over - Read Tom Shippey's _The Road to Middle-earth_ for a full explanation.

2) As for one question:

Why do you shy away from answering the hard questions arising from your creation?

MRB


I obviously take Middle-earth too seriously!


----------



## Matthew Bailey01 (Apr 9, 2015)

Also.... A big-bang is the wrong kind of device for a story that is essentially theological in type.

MRB


I obviously take Middle-earth too seriously!


----------



## Matthew Bailey01 (Apr 9, 2015)

As for other questions:

1) What is Tom Bombadil is answered. Again, in Tom Shippey's book, which I tire of writing the name.

2) His favorite character was Beren (and Luthien - they are a pair/couple). See HoM-e.

3) For why it took him so long to write anything, or why he did not finish "X" read _Leaf by Niggle_ in *Tales from the Perilous Realms*. He very explicitly references this story in _Letters_ a few times.

4) Where are the Ent-wives, though, remains a truly open question.

MRB


I obviously take Middle-earth too seriously!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 22, 2015)

Matthew Bailey01 said:


> As for other questions:
> 
> 1) What is Tom Bombadil is answered. Again, in Tom Shippey's book, which I tire of writing the name.
> 
> ...



I always assumed that's what the brown lands were, Entwive ash


----------



## King Naugladur (Apr 23, 2015)

I would ask him if the Eastern Dwarves were evil or good.
King Naugladur.


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

YayGollum said:


> You know that Gollum was really the hero, right?


Yes, we was the hero. Tolkienses wrote subliminal messages. Only Sméagol can reads them. 
They says, "Sméagol and Precious are real protagonists, not stupid stealing hobbitses."


----------

